# Does anyone want to hear my new singer!!?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont really post music on here anymore but you might like this. Been working with a talented female singer from Darn Sarf which is a bit of challenge as we are 250 miles apart but I managed to mix our first track today. (few others work in progress).

We have a few technical issues at her end with equipment but I'm really pleased with this. It means (most of you will be pleased to hear) that for this one at least Ive been demoted to backing singer and guitars and stuff. Not mastered joint live video yet but should be possible.

Introducing "Mrs Brown". Wicked Game.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Good voice there, Bazza. I rather enjoyed that.

First time I've ever sat through one of your music offerings.

I must be getting soft in the heed.>


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's very good Baz.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Good voice there, Bazza. I rather enjoyed that.
> 
> First time I've ever sat through one of your music offerings.
> 
> I must be getting soft in the heed.>


WTF! :knob:

Worrabout the backing singer? 

"Getting soft in the head"? That boat sailed decades ago!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I also listened all the way through.
Now if he'd have listened to me in the first place, voice up front and not so much din behind it, he might have had a few more fans by now.:grin2: 

It could be too late now, nobody will bother to even listen coz they think it's the old style, you must make it plain this is the new 'music to relax to' style and find a new name, who the devil wants to listen to someone called Bazza blinkin Bingo.?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I also listened all the way through.
> Now if he'd have listened to me in the first place, voice up front and not so much din behind it, he might have had a few more fans by now.:grin2:
> 
> It could be too late now, nobody will bother to even listen coz they think it's the old style, *you must make it plain this is the new 'music to relax to' style and find a new name*, who the devil wants to listen to someone called Bazza blinkin Bingo.?


Oh dont be misled. This lady has bite! Music to relax to you say. That one maybe. Mwahahahaaaa! Our tastes are quite similar, dark and loud!!

And whaddaya mean "who the devil wants to listen to someone called Bazza "blinkin" Bingo"? Queen was probably a daft name but they did alright.  Harumph!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> Oh dont be misled. This lady has bite! Music to relax to you say. That one maybe. Mwahahahaaaa! Our tastes are quite similar, dark and loud!!
> 
> And whaddaya mean "who the devil wants to listen to someone called Bazza "blinkin" Bingo"? Queen was probably a daft name but they did alright.  Harumph!


Ah but Bingo conjures up in my mind a room full of little old ladies shouting Housie Housie, still you are a northerner so it is to be expected :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Ah but Bingo conjures up in my mind a room full of little old ladies shouting Housie Housie, still you are a northerner so it is to be expected :grin2:


Bingo was also the cool drummer in the Banana Splits so :thefinger:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I remember when Facts had lots of happy threads like this.

Tuggers sighs wistfully.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Better but still room for improvement.!!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Better but still room for improvement.!!!
> 
> Ray.


Could you elaborate?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Could you elaborate?


I think backing groups usually contribute a bit more than this backer does. 0


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I think backing groups usually contribute a bit more than this backer does. 0


Not really on this track and not always on many. Its a single vocal with about three bits of backing, close to the original really.

You cant fecking win! People tell me to stop singing and now im not singing enough!! Jeesaz!! :eyeslam:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Not really on this track and not always on many. Its a single vocal with about three bits of backing, close to the original really.
> 
> You cant fecking win! People tell me to stop singing and now im not singing enough!! Jeesaz!! :eyeslam:


Oh 😯 was the backer you? 
As I had never heard the song before so didn't know how much backing the backers were doing you could have backed her with more backing than the original backers backed and I wouldn't have known any different.😁


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Oh 😯 was the backer you?
> As I had never heard the song before so didn't know how much backing the backers were doing you could have backed her with more backing than the original backers backed and I wouldn't have known any different.😁


Yes Jan. As said, Im doing backing singing, bass, acoustic and electric guitar. I knew we should have done a feckin Video!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Could you elaborate?


Less 'noise' and more melody.........……………………… I'm an expert and deaf.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Less 'noise' and more melody.........……………………… I'm an expert and deaf.
> 
> Ray.


There was less noise Raymond the voice was at the forefront and the instruments accompanied her that was my point.
Get yer hearing aids tooooned


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> *Less 'noise'* and more melody.........……………………… I'm an expert and deaf.
> 
> Ray.


You wont want to hear the next one then. If you think your deaf now this will finish you off. Dont think I will post it on here. Its not for the faint hearted. Mwhahahhaaa


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I find most music now as a 'noise'. Mainly because there are always other extraneous noises coming across as well making it a cacophony of sound. 
Aids don't help and just make the 'noise' louder. But at times I am on my own I can enjoy music uninterrupted and at my level. 
Then the PC goes "You got Mail" or the phone bleeps and the mood had gone. Cest la vie.

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Let's face it, Bazza, if people weren't taking the mick out of you, they might be doing it to me.

Think of it as your duty to the forum. Sort of, a public service.:-({|=


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Let's face it, Bazza, if people weren't taking the mick out of you, they might be doing it to me.
> 
> Think of it as your duty to the forum. Sort of, a public service.:-({|=


This is quiet pleasant. The Fruitcakes have been throwing virtual rotten tomatoes at me for years. I thought I would come over here to see if the listeners here were less of a rowdy rabble / angry mob.  Mind you Mrs Brown is a Fruitcakes Daughter in Law so they have to be careful what they say.

Ive been up since 5am mixing stuff! Glastonbury is within my (sorry our) grasp!!! I would like to say I wont forget you all and disown you once Im an international rock star but it would be a total lie. Soz.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Baz in disguise but we twigged...………………






Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nobody probably wants to listen to this at dawn (or maybe anytime) but here are a couple more I finished mixing with Mrs Browns vocals yesterday. Now these are a bit more my kind of thing and the sort of stuff I would love to play live on stage (I cant even stand up at the moment let alone get on stage).

This first one for you 60s Animals fans might be a bit too much but it was a request from Mrs Brown and one night after too much wine I had a jam and sent her the backing track. It was pretty much one take but she didnt want to change any of it so we just left it as a kind of live jam and I mixed her vocal in yesterday.

Needs to be loud (or not) 






And this is my own song. All music and lyrics by myself. Its the third version of this song I have done. The original (below is much faster) but I had just got my first synth and was learning that but my vocals were crap. Needs a better mic for the vocals really which is coming.






And the original sadly with me singing






That should have you choking on your toast!

Still not managed a proper video but its coming, then Glastonbury, :slicksmile: Limos and wall to wall groupies or summat.


----------

